# Just Act Natural



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2014)

*Just Blend In And No One Will Notice*



    When you see it...





imgur




imgur




imgur




imgur




imgur

Read more at http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/504/Just-Blend-In-And-No-One-Will-Notice#U8ZPGr7Gy6OlhmX2.99


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 25, 2014)

The Emperor's new horn!


----------

